# Ribcap with d3o vs Ribcap with StructUre



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

For those who don't know, the padding used in Ribcaps is a rate-sensitive foam (also used in ski suits for slalom skiers and such instead of bulky non-aerodynamic pads).

Skiers Get d3o-Based 'Impact Suits': Science Fiction in the News

d3o Products


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> For those who don't know, the padding used in Ribcaps is a rate-sensitive foam (also used in ski suits for slalom skiers and such instead of bulky non-aerodynamic pads).
> 
> Skiers Get d3o-Based 'Impact Suits': Science Fiction in the News
> 
> d3o Products


Yeah thanks for posting the links. I forget that not everyone will know what these are yet. I have gotten a great deal on the 06-07 models that use d3o. From what I am reading about the d3o, I may just go with that one because of its established track record.


----------

